# ancient strand console



## soundmill (Nov 14, 2008)

Is anybody familiar with old Strand Century consoles? The only identification I can see on it is BMC and it is powered from the dimmers via the control cable.
thnx


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Have photos?

Also, Welcome to the booth! You may want/a senior team member may move this thread to the Lighting Forum, as you may get faster response there. Other than that, hope we can help you!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! I bet you'll get an answer in about an hour if you post a picture of the console in the lighting forum. We've got some people around here who really know their old consoles. 

Other than that, welcome! Don't be shy, join the conversation. There any many fun and knowledgeable people who hang out here. Don't miss the Wiki and remember the search function is your friend.


----------

